# Looking for advice on Puff Pastry Production.



## JohnyChopChop (Oct 9, 2020)

I work in a Bakery in Sydney Australia. I make puff pastry using PERFEX vegetable shortening on a dough break. My problem is that lately the edges are getting torn and ragged when I try to get a roll 50cm (the width of the belt of the dough sheeter)
I know there are a lot of variables but could anyone give me some advice on how to prevent this and get good straight edges and a regular width?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, without knowing the other specific variables involved ie. mixing time and technique, ambient temperature, specific ingredients, etc, and the fact that you said it's a problem you've had lately, my
best guess is that taking your dough out to the width of the belt is what is causing the ragged edges. Observe how the dough is going through the rollers. A good way to rule out a problem with the dough itself, is to roll a piece that's smaller than the width of the belt. If it comes out fine, then you probably know that taking the dough out to the actual width of the belt is something you can't do, but you can at least come close. 

I'm not sure about your sheeter, but the ones I've used always had a plastic edge on either side where the roller attaches to the machine. If the dough hits that plastic edge it comes out more raggedy. Also, try cleaning your rollers and all other removable cleanable parts and see if that helps too. I've seen many a sheeter that probably hadn't been cleaned in a thousand bakery years.


----------



## JohnyChopChop (Oct 9, 2020)

chefpeon said:


> Well, without knowing the other specific variables involved ie. mixing time and technique, ambient temperature, specific ingredients, etc, and the fact that you said it's a problem you've had lately, my
> best guess is that taking your dough out to the width of the belt is what is causing the ragged edges. Observe how the dough is going through the rollers. A good way to rule out a problem with the dough itself, is to roll a piece that's smaller than the width of the belt. If it comes out fine, then you probably know that taking the dough out to the actual width of the belt is something you can't do, but you can at least come close.
> 
> I'm not sure about your sheeter, but the ones I've used always had a plastic edge on either side where the roller attaches to the machine. If the dough hits that plastic edge it comes out more raggedy. Also, try cleaning your rollers and all other removable cleanable parts and see if that helps too. I've seen many a sheeter that probably hadn't been cleaned in a thousand bakery years.


Thanks for yr reply. I use the blitz method or Rough Puff, the fat percentage was 66% but I dropped it today and added 3Kg of scrap.I clean the rollers once a week but the sheeter itself has seen better days. I've decreased the size of the pastry blocks too. These problems have become prevalent since the temperature has has risen, my work area is 26 degrees Centigrade, no aircon. It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I was going to say it may be too warm. If my dough gets too warm, it tends to 'wrinkle' going through the sheeter.


----------



## JohnyChopChop (Oct 9, 2020)

fatcook said:


> I was going to say it may be too warm. If my dough gets too warm, it tends to 'wrinkle' going through the sheeter.


Yes definitely, my work area is 26 degrees Centigrade and it's not even summer officially. I've reverted to regular lamination for Puff 4 sausage rolls/spinach and feta rolls. I can get the width easily with that method and the fat is easier to work now it's warm. I use the rough puff for pie lids only. What products do you make if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

JohnyChopChop said:


> Yes definitely, my work area is 26 degrees Centigrade and it's not even summer officially. I've reverted to regular lamination for Puff 4 sausage rolls/spinach and feta rolls. I can get the width easily with that method and the fat is easier to work now it's warm. I use the rough puff for pie lids only. What products do you make if you don't mind me asking ?


I say your dough lacks tolerance from either wrong flour or its too dry.
Also adding some fat to the dough will help, oil, butter,shortening etc.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

JohnyChopChop said:


> Yes definitely, my work area is 26 degrees Centigrade and it's not even summer officially. I've reverted to regular lamination for Puff 4 sausage rolls/spinach and feta rolls. I can get the width easily with that method and the fat is easier to work now it's warm. I use the rough puff for pie lids only. What products do you make if you don't mind me asking ?


Various pastries and savory hand pies.


----------

